# Dogs on the bed



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

at least they're not shoving the book out of my hand, which is a refreshing change


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like heaven to me


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Looks like heaven to me


notice the distinct lack of space for the hubby


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> notice the distinct lack of space for the hubby


So it shoud be


----------



## l2ahanna (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful dogs you have! Very cute picture!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

l2ahanna said:


> Beautiful dogs you have! Very cute picture!


thankyou


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

Do they stay there all night......how do you get any sleep

I've got a westie who sleeps on my bed, and you would think he was a Great Dane the amount of room he takes up.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Braighe said:


> Do they stay there all night......how do you get any sleep
> 
> I've got a westie who sleeps on my bed, and you would think he was a Great Dane the amount of room he takes up.


Was thinking the same thing myself. My cocker Sonny sleeps on my bed and seems to take up so much space. Nice dogs and photo though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Braighe said:


> Do they stay there all night......how do you get any sleep
> 
> I've got a westie who sleeps on my bed, and you would think he was a Great Dane the amount of room he takes up.


The girls get off once they've had enough fuss, Bob has to be told.......... although he creeps back on in the night if it's a really cold one & curls up in a surprisingly tiny ball on my feet, unlike the cats, who expand as soon as they've got themselves comfortable


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> The girls get off once they've had enough fuss, Bob has to be told.......... although he creeps back on in the night if it's a really cold one & curls up in a surprisingly tiny ball on my feet, unlike the cats, who expand as soon as they've got themselves comfortable


I dont know how you manage it.

We have a super kingsize bed, and sometimes it too wee for OH, me and dog, and boy does he like his space! For a wee dog he is so damn heavy if he lies on your feet Nothing nicer than a wee cuddly dog to wake up though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Braighe said:


> I dont know how you manage it.
> 
> We have a super kingsize bed, and sometimes it too wee for OH, me and dog, and boy does he like his space! For a wee dog he is so damn heavy if he lies on your feet Nothing nicer than a wee cuddly dog to wake up though


very true, I love waking up to a bedroom full of animals


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha I didnt even see you when I first looked!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Bless them, they are gorgeous! 

Didn't notice you where there until babycham2002 commented, so I went and had another look!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

i thought the photo was brilliant, my dog, blue lurcher, likes to do the same, around 4am he actually goes under the duvet between me and OH, his 1st owner before passing, (thats how we inherited dog in the 1st place), let him under duvet, so i justed kept it going, his own bed is a greyhound bed, large soft blue, washable cushion type bed but he prefers our bed, (wouldn't part with him now) ,so does my two birds its a right managery, he he. 

off to get dinner.
ttfn f.b.l.


----------

